
Australian startup Magikcraft set world record with 12-year old developers - sitapati
Australian startup Magikcraft, which teaches kids to code in JavaScript using Minecraft, set a world record this week. In partnership with Microsoft and IBM they killed 13,854 Minecraft Zombies using JavaScript lightning in 10 minutes, using the most performant Minecraft system on the planet - 48 physical cores, 256GB RAM.<p>Here&#x27;s the world record: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;recordsetter.com&#x2F;world-record&#x2F;zombies-killed-minecraft-10-minutes-using-javascript-lightning&#x2F;51109<p>And the engineering behind it: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.magikcraft.io&#x2F;engineering-a-world-record-at-magikcraft-3b5698f936d5#.vng24n6me
======
death667b
Sweet - That is a heck of a server!

